# 2003 Frontier Towing Capacity



## woodysears (Sep 16, 2007)

I currently own a 2003 Frontier Desert Runner with V-6, XE. Every time I discuss towing a travel trailer with the dealership they want to sell me a new Titan. My question is, the manual says it can tow 5,000. How can I verify if it can, indeed, tow a 2,000 pound trailer? Any assistance will be greatly appreciate it.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Should be no problem. My 2001 4 cylinder Frontiers is rated for towing 2000 pounds. If the towing is relatively infrequent ( a couple of days a month) over relatively level terrain I'd do nothing except increase the frequency of fluids maintenance (e.g. oil change, auto transmission). I tow a trailer that weighs about 1200 pounds with my 2001 using the bumper hitch with no problems.

Steve


----------



## woodysears (Sep 16, 2007)

Slight typo error. I meant to ask if the pick up will pull a 5,000 trailer like the manual says.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

woodysears said:


> Slight typo error. I meant to ask if the pick up will pull a 5,000 trailer like the manual says.


The 3.3 liter V-6 is no powerhouse at 170 HP (the 4 cylinder is rated for only 2000 pounds and that is with 143 HP). I'd say yes, the truck will tow 5000 pounds, but it's going to be a slow go, especially if you are pulling hills. If you are going to tow long distances, often, over hilly terrain, I'd look for a more powerful vehicle.

Steve


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

woodysears said:


> I currently own a 2003 Frontier Desert Runner with V-6, XE. Every time I discuss towing a travel trailer with the dealership they want to sell me a new Titan. My question is, the manual says it can tow 5,000. How can I verify if it can, indeed, tow a 2,000 pound trailer? Any assistance will be greatly appreciate it.


It's kind of odd, the 4-cyl tows more (3k lbs) with a manual trans than with an auto (2k), while the 6-cyl the auto tows more (5k lbs versus 3k lbs for the manual).

At any rate, if they have my truck rated at 3000#, it sure better tow that. They'd better have a pretty good safety factor built in too.

Now as *azrocketman * suggested, it may be slow going in the acceleration department, but if you're not in the mountains (or even a very hilly area), I would hope you'd be OK (give yourself plenty of distance to merge into traffic).

I think the next time they suggest the Titan, you should ask in a loud voice "*So how much less than it's rated weight are you saying the Titan would actually be able to tow?*"


----------

